# Black Friday Deals | 2018



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Post 'em here - doesn't have to be lawn related. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just another way for y'all to try and get me to spend money!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

watching this one


----------



## jocoxVT (Apr 25, 2018)

My guess is many people already know of sites such as bfads.net and slickdeals.com but for those that dont both post up ad scans as they are released (i.e., you dont have to wait until you get the paper Thanksgiving). While I dont want to straight steal it and post it here, the bfads.net forum actually has someone who pulls all of the BF ads and populates them in a spreadsheet. That allows you to quickly identify the best price for the product youre looking for. It is a sortable spreadsheet so allows you to even look across brands (e.g., search just by TVs in a certain size class).


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jocoxVT said:


> My guess is many people already know of sites such as bfads.net and slickdeals.com but for those that dont both post up ad scans as they are released (i.e., you dont have to wait until you get the paper Thanksgiving). While I dont want to straight steal it and post it here, the bfads.net forum actually has someone who pulls all of the BF ads and populates them in a spreadsheet. That allows you to quickly identify the best price for the product youre looking for. It is a sortable spreadsheet so allows you to even look across brands (e.g., search just by TVs in a certain size class).


Thanks...


----------



## erad213 (May 11, 2018)

dealnews.com is also a good source. Lots of info on black Friday predictions, similar to slickdeals. fatwallet.com used to be my go to, but they got bought out by ebates or something.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rachio sent me an email of $40off using code BLACKFRIDAY40 for any controller.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Volt Lighting is 20% off until Monday.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks like domyown is having 10% off for the weekend. Anybody have any inside info or remember from last year if any stores/sites have better sales on cyber Monday for herbicides etc???


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@OD on Grass I merged this here :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @OD on Grass I merged this here :thumbup:


Oh shoot. Thanks!!!


----------

